# What would an anthro do for cosmetics?



## Digitalpotato (Dec 27, 2009)

How would they put them on? Wouldn't it be awfully messy to put on lipstick?


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

Their hot enought. I dont think they need a shred of makeup,


----------



## torachi (Dec 27, 2009)

just make sure the fur is clean and not matted. No worries about that greasy, wrinkly human skin..


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

Dont mess up a good look.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 27, 2009)

torachi said:


> just make sure the fur is clean and not matted. No worries about that greasy, wrinkly human skin..


Seconded

also dye their fur


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 27, 2009)

Powder? Fur dye? They make cosmetics for horses for fucks sake. D:
I saw a catalog of it once at a friends house.. they had hoof polish and dye. :<


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

Im sure they dont like it either.


----------



## Aden (Dec 27, 2009)

quayza said:


> Dont mess up a good look.



Tell that to makeup-crazed women today.


----------



## Balthamos (Dec 27, 2009)

go to a testing lab
o wait they're there already

sup guys


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone puts makeup on my pets im gonna rip out their eyes.


----------



## Aden (Dec 27, 2009)

quayza said:


> Anyone puts makeup on my pets im gonna rip out their eyes.



okay


----------



## uryu788 (Dec 27, 2009)

quayza said:


> Anyone puts makeup on my pets im gonna rip out their eyes.



does that mean i should run?


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

Good to see an understanding.


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

uryu788 said:


> does that mean i should run?



Put makup on my pet then yes.


----------



## uryu788 (Dec 27, 2009)

well, im gonna run now


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

uryu788 said:


> well, im gonna run now



Just dont do it and your fine


----------



## Aden (Dec 27, 2009)

These are fascinating developments


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

Aden said:


> These are fascinating developments



Intresting indeed.


----------



## Aden (Dec 27, 2009)

quayza said:


> Intresting indeed.



My IQ is dropping at an alarming rate by reading this conversation.


----------



## HoneyPup (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't think they would need them. But if they are like humans they would find some way to decorate themselves. Maybe dye the fur.


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

Aden said:


> My IQ is dropping at an alarming rate by reading this conversation.



Then don't read it


----------



## uryu788 (Dec 27, 2009)

as fast as when kids watch spongebob?


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

HoneyPup said:


> I don't think they would need them. But if they are like humans they would find some way to decorate themselves. Maybe dye the fur.



That i can handle but makeup is a no.


----------



## Shindo (Dec 27, 2009)

quayza said:


> Then don't read it



the first intelligent idea from quayza?


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 27, 2009)

quayza said:


> Put makup on my pet then yes.



Your pets too ugly for makeup.


----------



## Aden (Dec 27, 2009)

quayza said:


> Then don't read it



I can't stop

It's like a car wreck

or a deformed fat child


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

Shindo said:


> the first intelligent idea from quayza?



Hey im smart as hell.


----------



## Aden (Dec 27, 2009)

quayza said:


> Hey*,* *I'*m smart as hell.



>Location: Florida

hahaha


----------



## Shindo (Dec 27, 2009)

quayza said:


> Hey im smart as hell.



man, you are really good at hiding it.


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Your pets too ugly for makeup.



Thats not my dog that the neighbors kid.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 27, 2009)

quayza said:


> Thats not my dog that the neighbors kid.


That's what happens when zoos have kids.


----------



## quayza (Dec 27, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> That's what happens when zoos have kids.



lol


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

why would you even want cosmetics?


----------



## Conker (Dec 28, 2009)

Cosmetics? Probably a no. But dyes and piercings would probably exist. Some forms of eye makeup might also exist, shit to enhance the eyelashes and whatnot (some fursona's are drawn with them...)

I don't know much about cosmetics though


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> why would you even want cosmetics?




Think of the hookers!


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Think of the hookers!



ew...


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay, yeah. That is a bit disturbing.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> why would you even want cosmetics?



Simply asking what everyone else would like.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Simply asking what everyone else would like.



nothing then? :V


----------



## Ricia (Dec 28, 2009)

I think it largely depends on what kind of anthro you have. More realistic ones would be unlikely to wear any, but more cartoonish ones could get away with it. There's plenty of instances of cartoon characters wearing makeup. As for me, I don't give it much thought but my RP partner brings it in once in awhile. I usually just shrug and go along with it.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 28, 2009)

regardless, you still look Beautiful like a monster


----------



## Seas (Dec 28, 2009)

Makeup would look horrible on anthros.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 28, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> How would they put them on? Wouldn't it be awfully messy to put on lipstick?



True, I don't think many anthro's would wear cosmetics.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 28, 2009)

airbrush their fur.
:3


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> Makeup would look horrible on anthros.



Make up looks horrible on HUMANS.   Don't know why people use that crap.


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Who invented the stuff?


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Who invented the stuff?



Some ugly 75 year old woman who thought it helped.


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> Some ugly 75 year old woman who thought it helped.



Her grandmother probably helped.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Her grandmother probably helped.



Maybe that's why it was invented.  To make dead bodies look less dead for casket viewings.


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> Maybe that's why it was invented.  To make dead bodies look less dead for casket viewings.



I think your right. What's the point of putting it on dead people. Their just going to rot in the ground anyway. No one can see that pretty makeup of yours when your six feet under and faceless.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2009)

I think there'd be like, special cosmetics made for them or something.


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

This reminds me of a similar argument around the lines of "Do furries have tattoos?" Same issue really.  Need skin for tattoos and make up. Don't have either for that. Lipstick would probably work.  Got through alot more, though.


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

It's always somthin if not nothin.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 28, 2009)

cosmetics? lol i never even thought of that. i guess lipstick and such would work (animal testing...*shudder*) but i guess the most practical thing would be nail polish and fur dye? i do that in my art for my fursona sometimes.


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

ChickO'Dee said:


> cosmetics? lol i never even thought of that. i guess lipstick and such would work (animal testing...*shudder*) but i guess the most practical thing would be nail polish and fur dye? i do that in my art for my fursona sometimes.



Nail polish and fur dye is fine but the other things are a nooo.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 28, 2009)

*Cosmetics?*

Why aren't we asking how cars are made in a mixed fur world?
Is the standard design for mammals? Would dragons feel discriminated by seats that aren't made for back-wings?


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> *Cosmetics?*
> 
> Why aren't we asking how cars are made in a mixed fur world?
> Is the standard design for mammals? Would dragons feel discriminated by seats that aren't made for back-wings?



Pretty much, but then again we dont all have wings.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Pretty much, but then again we dont all have wings.



Then you're just a fire-breathing _lizard_, huh?
*discriminates against lizards*


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Then you're just a fire-breathing _lizard_, huh?
> *discriminates against lizards*



Asian fire breathing dragon. The slinky kind. I can fly without wings


----------



## Ricia (Dec 28, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> *Cosmetics?*
> 
> Why aren't we asking how cars are made in a mixed fur world?
> Is the standard design for mammals? Would dragons feel discriminated by seats that aren't made for back-wings?


 
I imagine in an actual mixed fur world car makers would accomadate their customers. Standard would probably be for those without wings on their backs yes as most species don't have wings on their backs.

Now that could make an interesting topic. How would products differ in a multi-species anthro world?


----------



## Kipple (Dec 28, 2009)

Insects have exoskeletons. You can etch, filigree, and decal that shit.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 28, 2009)

They wouldn't need cosmetics?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 28, 2009)

quayza said:


> Asian fire breathing dragon. The slinky kind. I can fly without wings


Oh, they're cool. Like that river-kid in Spirited Away...Haku, I think.
I have the Olde English type as default in my mind.



Ricia said:


> I imagine in an actual mixed fur world car makers would accomadate their customers. Standard would probably be for those without wings on their backs yes as most species don't have wings on their backs.
> 
> Now that could make an interesting topic. How would products differ in a multi-species anthro world?



Interesting topic is interesting.
MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Oh, they're cool. Like that river-kid in Spirited Away...Haku, I think.
> I have the Olde English type as default in my mind.
> 
> 
> ...



I loved that movie


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Dec 28, 2009)

Hmm. Cosmetics, huh? Seems like horses COULD do nail polish, but I don't think so (depends on the kinds of hands the horse has). Any animal that has claws or 'nails' could do nail polish. I guess any anthro could do what they want, but most of them don't need it ('cause of the cool fur, etc.). I guess it also depends on whether the anthro is anatomatically correct and wears clothes, to. Then they could get obsessed about clothes, too (way to much to think about, in my opinion).


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 28, 2009)

Temporary hair dyes I guess


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 28, 2009)

MaxCoyote said:


> This reminds me of a similar argument around the lines of "Do furries have tattoos?" Same issue really.  Need skin for tattoos and make up. Don't have either for that. Lipstick would probably work.  Got through alot more, though.




what about scalies? they have skin. although, granted it would most likely be harder to push a needle trough scales...although they do it to fish >.<
and people tattoo the underside of their dogs were there's less fur. and since this is a crazy, fucked up world already, whos not to say after shaving and inking the area, that the fur wouldnt grow back in the colors/design of the tattoo ?

lol sorry


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

How about eyeliner with a really BIG brush, and many different colors?


----------

